#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-31
<uvirtbot> New bug: #421707 in landscape-client "landscape-client cron job is broken" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421707
<uvirtbot> New bug: #418130 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "Karmic EC2 images don't use a karmic kernel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418130
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-02
<uvirtbot> New bug: #419306 in python-boto "boto.utils.get_instance_userdata() hangs for a long time if no userdata is provided" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419306
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-03
<ozstriker78> hello
<ozstriker78> so i have decided to set up a new cloud in karmic
<ozstriker78> and the apt-get install hangs on installing eucalyptus-cc
<ozstriker78> during the post configuration script it hangs after...  * Starting Eucalyptus cluster controller eucalyptus-cc                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<ozstriker78> ps axf shows.... [eucalyptus-cc.p] <defunct>
<ozstriker78> i just thought i'd post something here about it
<ozstriker78> any thoughts?
<ozstriker78> anyway, when i connect to the server on port 8443, the browser just hangs and times out
<ozstriker78> i'm not seeing anything obvious in the logs
<ciaran_lee> ozstriker78: have you allowed acces to that port through the firewall?
<ozstriker78> yes
<ozstriker78> i deleted all the REJECT rules
<ozstriker78> <ciaran_lee>: yes, i deleted all the REJECT rules
<ciaran_lee> ah ok
<ozstriker78> ok, i figured it out
<ciaran_lee> what was up?
<ozstriker78> ok, so other than landscape or rightScale, are there any management clients that I can use on my desktop?
<ozstriker78> i'm looking for something graphical
<ozstriker78> and virt-manager just isn't cutting it
<jeremydei> ozstriker78: you tried the firefox plugins right?
<ozstriker78> jeremydei: no i haven't.  what are they called?
<ozstriker78> i will search for it in the meantime
<jeremydei> ozstriker78: well, amzn maintains one called ElasticFox
<jeremydei> and i think there's some others ..
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-04
<juanmarquez> buenas noches
<juanmarquez> un saludo fraternal desde sus hermanos Ubunteros de Colombia
<jeremydei> hi juanmarquez
<juanmarquez> hola
<juanmarquez> ec = ecuador? or?
<jeremydei> yes I think so
<juanmarquez> ah ok
<juanmarquez> y porque el ingles mas que el español?
<jeremydei> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_codes:_D-E
<juanmarquez> me refiero si este canal es de ecuador porque se trata tema en ingles, solo es una duda.
<jeremydei> Agradable encontrarle, puedo entender solamente un poco. Utilizo el babelfish:)
<juanmarquez> pregunto, esta lista es de ecuador?
<jeremydei> ¡Entiendo! No hay este canal para el ubuntu en EC2 la nube elástico del cálculo.
<jeremydei> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<juanmarquez> jajajaja ok
<juanmarquez> bye thnks
<jeremydei> you're welcome, have fun with ubuntu
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #423497 in ubuntu-on-ec2/karmic "Sudoers file is misconfigured in AMI ami-5059be39" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423497
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-05
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #423856 in ec2-init "[FFE] ec2-init should check for image upgrades" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423856
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407935 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: init.d startup script list invalid options" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407935
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-06
<erichammond> In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/411297 smoser suggests using aki-714daa18 with ari-59b15130
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 411297 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "System locks up after a period of time" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<erichammond> Is this kernel considered stable?
<JMenon>  /msg nickserv info CoDe
<mdz> erichammond, if it's the 2.6.31 one, it's experimental at this stage.  I would appreciate your help in chasing out the bugs
<erichammond> mdz: aki-714daa18/ari-59b15130 is 2.6.27 which was built for Intrepid but was also being used for the Karmic alpha AMIs.
<erichammond> I am asking if this one is considered stable because I am helping a customer who wants to use an Asterisk timerfd feature which requires a kernel newer than what Amazon provides.
<erichammond> He also thinks that a 1000Hz timer may be required as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/365233 but he's testing it now on Canonical's 2.6.27 and Amazon's 2.6.18 (which has the 1000Hz clock).
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 365233 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "Provide Ubuntu EC2 kernels with 1000Hz timer (for VOIP/Asterisk)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
